
Realtime blood sugar data from a wearable on my arm - henrikberggren
https://henrik-cgm-remote-monitor.herokuapp.com/
======
henrikberggren
Diabetes technology is becoming pretty cool :) I have a Dexcom G6 CGM on my
arm that sends blood glucose measurements to my phone every 5 minutes. It then
sends it to Dexcom's cloud service which I poll using an open source project
called Nightscout which I have deployed on Heroku.

